

New SkyDrive - rkwz
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdhB2u2mOLM&feature=player_embedded

======
pedalpete
This looks great, but Microsoft really needs to get focused on marketing this
to the public. I never would have thought to use skydrive (even though I have
a wp7) until I saw this video, but it won't appeal to the average user.

